# My misfit bettas...



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I took some new pics tonight, since I now have 6 :shock:

1st up we have Grumpy. He came from Petco and was the only one without issues - till he started tail biting :roll:









Next we have Lucky. He came from walmart and looked like this









and now he looks like this









Icicicle also came from walmart. You show that thermometer who's boss!


















Baron von Fishy Fins - I bough one last night from petco but it died and he was my replacement. His ammonia was 2.0 which is better then the 4.0 the other guy had :shock:










Unnamed- she came with Baron von Fishy Fins. Petco's bettas all looked like they could die any minute except her and him so I took her too. Her ammonia was also at 2.0










And the most uber rare of them all - the illusive DOG FISH









Sushi - came from walmart with no tail :shock: Its growing back..YAY


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute. i feel bad for sushi!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

She is actually the most spirited of the bunch and she likes to bite my fingers if they are in or near the top of her water. 

Its hard to get a pic of her. She is in a rubbermaid like storage container and the plastic is frosted. Plus she loves to swim all around these plants.









what worries me is there appears to be something stuck on her face, like right about where a nose would be. I'm wondering if she has parasite or something as it reminds me of sharks that have those fish stuck to their skin.
I cant find anything online though.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

How did Sushi lose her tail? Poor dear! Lucky really suits his name btw and the new girl is adorable! Kudos tikibirds! Me loves the dog fish! They don't have those at my lfs


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice fish!
I have 3 dogfish


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> How did Sushi lose her tail?


 No Idea. I found her like that at walmart. it has been suggested that since its a clean line, not raggidy, that at some point someone CUT it off.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No dogfish, just 8 cat fish. With litterboxes. Poor Sushi. I wonder if, on the rare occasion that they changed her water, if they did something stupid like shut her tail in the lid when they put it back on. I can't see anything on her nose, though. I love Unnamed's gold speckles. She looks like a showgirl.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That is scary! I think it must be like what Sakura said, I doubt someone would be psychotic enough to cut it off purposely! 
And unnamed does look like a showgirl with a sequined dress and lots of rouge! Maybe you can name her Lola


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Omg that's a pomeranian, right!? I have one too! He used to be a breeder but he was too large so my teacher gave him to me for free! He's all chocolate with a little bit of white. His name is Kodi. *kodiak bear* lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Omg that's a pomeranian, right!?


Close, but nope. He is a Minature American Eskimo Dog. He's about 30 pounds but he is supposed to be at most 25 :shock:. They also come in toy sized which I would kill for and standard size.

_A member of the Spitz family, the "Eskie" descended from the European Spitzes, including the white German Spitz, the white Keeshond, the white Pomeranian and the white Italian Spitz. Contrary to its name, the breed has nothing to do with the Eskimo culture. During the 19th century in America, the breed performed regularly in trick-dog acts in traveling circuses throughout America, prized for their beautiful appearance, intelligence and agility._

:-D


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Everyone looks very cute and very happy.  Good job! And it's great that you're able to give the "misfit" bettas a good home. Grumpy and Unnamed are probably my favorite. I just recently got my first betta from Petco, his test water turned black  No idea how he's still alive but he's a fighter and is doing wonderful now.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sarahlydear said:


> Everyone looks very cute and very happy.  Good job! And it's great that you're able to give the "misfit" bettas a good home. Grumpy and Unnamed are probably my favorite. I just recently got my first betta from Petco, his test water turned black  No idea how he's still alive but he's a fighter and is doing wonderful now.


Good to hear he's still around.  Post pics soon!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Do only males blow bubble nests? There appears to be what looks like a tiny one around the handmade hammock I made for the golden female...

If SHE is actually a HE, this will be the 3rd gender confused animal I own >.<


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've heard that females do occasionally blow bubblenests. Let's hope that's all it is and SHE is still a SHE and not a very pretty HE. 

Haha. My rabbit Bella became Tucker, my cat Loretta turned out to be a Louie, and my very first betta in 2nd grade was called Princess Rose.


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Good to hear he's still around.  Post pics soon!


I did actually lol in the thread "I couldn't resist " 

I'm actually considering getting another one. I have:
2 chinchillas
2 dogs 
2 horses
1 betta just doesn't sound right, right?  That's what I'm going to use as my excuse anyway.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, and the animals go two by two, so why shouldn't the fish? Where's the thread? I looked and didn't find it. :/


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's great that someone is taking in the misfits! Females can and do build nests on occasion. Sushi is so cute :>


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

:-D I loves my misfits

I had 5 chinchillas at one point. Turned out one female was a male and next thing I knew there were two more in their cage.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Has Amaterasu decided what gender she wants to be yet?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

she doesnt seem to be growing any so i;m thinking female


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Let's hope. *crossing fingers* Otherwise she'll be the prettiest drag queen ever. But that'll probably put a damper on your plans for her to hook up with Icicle. ;-)


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Otherwise she'll be the prettiest drag queen ever


LMAO.

I put her in a larger container (its actually the bottom part of a fridge - the part where the veggies are supposed to go. I have never used it and its a new fridge..and lots of room for her to swim around.). The only decorations in it is a handmade leaf hammock and a little yellow plastic box that aparently floats. i need to get more

I think I am going to put icicle in the other one. He is only in a 1 gallon and i think those containers have about 3 gallons of water in them...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> LMAO.
> 
> I put her in a larger container (its actually the bottom part of a fridge - the part where the veggies are supposed to go. I have never used it and its a new fridge..and lots of room for her to swim around.).


There ya have it folks, bettas are now officially more important to Tikibirds than a balanced diet with lots of veggies. :grin:


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> its actually the bottom part of a fridge - the part where the veggies are supposed to go. I have never used it and its a new fridge..and lots of room for her to swim around
> I think I am going to put icicle in the other one. He is only in a 1 gallon and i think those containers have about 3 gallons of water in them...


That is actually a really good idea, I'll have to keep that in mind. 

This should be the thread. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=72741

Ouch, I love my boys and plan on getting many more but I would not want random babies poping up lol. 

Will this be your first time pairing up bettas?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sadly my diet is too balanced to borrow the fridge's veg crisper... My grandmother would kill me!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Just substitute a cardboard box for the veg drawer; doesn't need to be waterproof if all you're putting in there are veggies.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

She would still kill me... X.x


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, it _is_ a grandmother's perogative to make sure her granddaughter is behaving properly and that _does_ mean eating well and using kitchen appliances as they're meant to be used. To be truthful, my maternal grandmother would faint if I used the vegetable drawer as a betta tank. She was aghast when I used my dinner knife instead of the butter knife to get some butter (I was 8 years old, for cryin' out loud! I had no idea what a butter knife was!) My paternal grandmother wouldn't even know the difference.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Same here! I live with my maternal grandmother, she's a doctor, she keeps forcing things on me (and random strangers ), I don't mind but sometimes it's really funny but I'll just say umm.. I'm 22 now, I'm sure I can do that... Then she'll stop.. but the fridge is hers so I can't mess with it! Paternal grandmother isn,t educated and all she wants from me is to get married... Nothing more. Nothing less. -_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nothing more? No grandkids? I thought grandparents always wanted grandkids.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That would be once I'm married >> till then its just the marrying business.. It is a very complicated step by step program


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So true, so true. Methinks that both of us have to find men who like animals. Men who like animals in numerous quantities. Just like some women look for the guy who says, "Oh honey, go ahead and get that expensive pair of shoes, you deserve it" so do we need a man who says, "You know, we could fit another fish tank right over there, don't you think?"


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I've found my man! Lol! My boyfriend gets dragged around for all the fishy stuff and takes good care of my pets when I go away and things, he doesn't mind me keeping fish but he keeps saying no more bettas because they need a tank each... He's the voice of reason, not that I'm listening to it 
He promises all my gifts shall be pet related because that's what makes me most happy XD


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> There ya have it folks, bettas are now officially more important to Tikibirds than a balanced diet with lots of veggies. :grin:


LOL - I dont think the landlady is going to agree but that's what they get for me freezing every winter! :twisted: Plus veggies are way to much money here. 

The only thing my boyfriend said about my fishies was one I start keeping them in the bathtub then no more. 

my mother wants grandkids weather i'm married or not.



> Will this be your first time pairing up bettas?


Yup, but i'm not trying it anytime soon. I dont have the right equipment.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

My mother says no marriage till 25... They're all just trying to confuse me :-D My boyfriend gave me a choice: If we get married, either I can have a room for my pets or a room for a nursery, lol so unless my parents threaten me for grandkids, I want the pet room XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> My mother says no marriage till 25... They're all just trying to confuse me :-D My boyfriend gave me a choice: If we get married, either I can have a room for my pets or a room for a nursery, lol so unless my parents threaten me for grandkids, I want the pet room XD


No boyfriend currently but given a choice between kids and pets, I'll always go with the pets. I'm not keen on kids. They take away too much time from the pets. Wait . . . that could be why I DON'T have a boyfriend . . . 

Tikibirds, you live in Alaska and they don't bother to turn the heat on during the winter? :shock: :blueshake:

I want to get one of those really old claw-foot bathtubs and keep rosy barbs or guppies on the deck someday.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> No boyfriend currently but given a choice between kids and pets, I'll always go with the pets. I'm not keen on kids. They take away too much time from the pets. Wait . . . that could be why I DON'T have a boyfriend . . .
> 
> Tikibirds, you live in Alaska and they don't bother to turn the heat on during the winter? :shock: :blueshake:
> 
> I want to get one of those really old claw-foot bathtubs and keep rosy barbs or guppies on the deck someday.


That would make it easier for you to get a boyfriend actually! You just need to not come off as crazy cat lady on the first date XD
Yeah how cold does it get there... In my parents house, winter drops to 0 degrees Celsius but we don't have internal heating, we just wrap up in all sorts of sweaters and things and if it gets too cold, the portable heater comes out. And its a big house but everyone huddles up in one room in front of the tiny heater, its funny to see!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

How not to come off as a crazy cat lady . . . so no cats stuffed in my purse and try to get as much cat hair off the little black dress as possible before leaving the house. Got it. 

Sounds ccccccold. Even though we live in CA where it doesn't drop below 25 farenheit, my mother has a portable heater in her bedroom and in the kitchen. She gets cold really easy so she goes from heater to heater. It was 90 farenheit the other day but the portable heaters are still out and she still wears long-sleeve knit sweaters. Poor circulation, I think. In contrast, my fan is on in my room nonstop starting in late May. 

Back on topic: thinking about getting some tetras for the sorority, to create a distraction. Which kind do you all suggest? I'm probably getting five and hoping they make it in my soft but alkaline water.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

My grandmom switches off the fan in the middle of May, she gets so cold. I need it on all year round  I can stand natural cold but the AC makes my nails turn blue ! Bombay is warm all the time not like where my parents stay! 
Me can no keep tetra, no place -_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm hoping the girls don't beat them up. I really wanted corys but I'm going to just wait for now. I'm not sure if I'm keeping neons, rummynoses, or something else.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Neons would be sacrificed to unnecessary violence in a day by those girls!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I got guppies but I'm going to return 'em. They're dropping worms left and right.  My mom is so grossed out. "Don't tell me, don't tell me, I don't want to know!" she says. I was hoping neons would be fast enough to stay out of the girls' way. How's Cleo?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ewwww! They're dropping worms? She's a bit more active now, her eyes are still swollen but its less.. She's really bloated though.. I'm worried about that


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Tikibirds, you live in Alaska and they don't bother to turn the heat on during the winter? :shock: :blueshake:


 They do but I still need a mountain of blankets and a space heater. 
It can get to -50F and stay there for a few weeks. I think -45F is the same as -45C.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They don't give you heat in -45! They should be shot! That's abuse!! D:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> They do but I still need a mountain of blankets and a space heater.
> It can get to -50F and stay there for a few weeks. I think -45F is the same as -45C.


Man, I know the bettas have heaters but how do they keep from turning into bettapops? Those heaters must be on 24 hours a day in the winter. 

You must be a lovely shade of blue by the end of winter, if it gets that cold for so long. Thank God for space heaters.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I didn't have any fishies this winter. well I did, but they kept dying. I put them in the 5 gallon and 24 hours later they'd be dead. All petco told me was let the filter run for 24 hours and your good to go. UH HUH..5 dead bettas later.... I kept looking up various diseases till an online friend mentioned it sounded like nitrate or ammonia poisining. 

This one was my fav  He lasted like 2 days. His name was mr Fishie #3


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry about your dead fish, did the heaters not work at those temps?...
I want the pineapple house!! I saw a kit on ebay which had everything spongebob! It was so awesome ^3^


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I can get the spongebob house for you from petco. Its $10 but I have no idea what it would cost to ship it there. I have shipped stuff all over the world, but never to India before.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nah, that's alright what I really want is the kit from eBay *drools* I'm such a loser! But I can't afford that since I have to buy my stupid turtle's stupid UV bulb geh! 20$ + shipping, that's like 1000+ INR... Darn turtle is expensive!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

But she'll take care of your mollie problem for ya. That should cut down on her food bill for a while anyway.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Her food is cheap anyway, 200INR for a big ol' bucket of pellets  It's the tank, filter and lighting that kills (especially the lighting)!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I thought they had to eat crickets? 

I can imagine the light eats up electricity like no one's business. They're like lizards that way, right? So is my mom, for that matter. I'm always telling her she needs a hot rock to sit on during the winter.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehehe that sounds weirdly comfortable, like a spa treatment XD
Crickets are a treat but I'm squeamish and I don't want to hunt for them so none of that for Handsome... She gets veggies, fishies, jello shots and pellets... Chicken, sausage, banana and mango is very popular too (especially when mom's around).


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jello shots? Oh, she's not spoiled at all, nosiree. Just a poor turtle having to make do on mollie fry.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

:lol: Not _those _jello shots! They're nutritionally balanced veggies, fruits and fishie parts encased in gelatin


----------



## Betty (May 31, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> She is actually the most spirited of the bunch and she likes to bite my fingers if they are in or near the top of her water.
> 
> Its hard to get a pic of her. She is in a rubbermaid like storage container and the plastic is frosted. Plus she loves to swim all around these plants.
> 
> ...


Surely nobody would be sick enough to cut a poor innocent fish's tail off, I have 1 dogfish lol and about 30 other fish including 4 betta's and a red tailed shark shadow, in relation to the nose if it looks like an open wound with a red patchy bit I would say it is an open sore and to treat it as soon as possible, I lost 3 lemon tetra two weeks ago from open sores because their immune systems are not what they used to be and the fish were 4 years old, hopefully if it is this her immune system will be better than my lemons, hope it gets better soon!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> :lol: Not _those _jello shots! They're nutritionally balanced veggies, fruits and fishie parts encased in gelatin


Sounds yummy. Kind of like the jello shots my mom had in her college cafeteria. Or so she tells me.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Betty, you'd seriously think no one would be that sick to cut off her tail, but then again there are people sick enough to keep these poor bettas in horrible conditions. From what I hear, you folks in England don't have as many places that keep the bettas in cups like we do here. You're very, very lucky.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Betty, you'd seriously think no one would be that sick to cut off her tail, but then again there are people sick enough to keep these poor bettas in horrible conditions. From what I hear, you folks in England don't have as many places that keep the bettas in cups like we do here. You're very, very lucky.


Not all those people realise what they are doing is wrong.. They're told its ok, so its ok!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I've heard of people cutting off tails in cases of really nasty fin rot to try and prevent it from becoming body rot, but definitely something that should be the very last resort and done by someone that knows what they're doing


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Omg, really? That's like cutting off a finger if it has gangrene isn't it? (except it won't grow back unlike the fins )


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

True, good point. So it's the ones who know it's not okay but do it anyway that we should dangle headfirst into dirty tank water.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep yep yep


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Surely nobody would be sick enough to cut a poor innocent fish's tail off


There were several that had no tails or tails that looked like they were cut..I'm thinking walmart got them like that.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeesh. If it was fin rot, they'd be dead. Maybe they all bit their tails of in transit out of stress? If only Sushi could talk.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

But if it was bitten it wouldn't look so perfectly sliced, would it?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Very, very good point. :-( Which just makes it even sadder to contemplate.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think it must be something to do with the handling like what you said about closing the top on the tail by mistake..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I hope so. I'll give people the benefit of the doubt instead of being my usual cynical self.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, that would be as positive as it gets concerning Sushi's tail. :roll:


----------

